# Afghanistan Orders Investigation into US Attack



## AWP (Jul 6, 2008)

You'd think our puppe...I mean President Karzai would know when to keep his mouth shut. I like how his own Ministry of Defense is saying he's full of crap.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080706/ap_on_re_as/afghan_violence;_ylt=AhzMntBBKj3RA3C0CEGPzHWs0NUE



> KABUL, Afghanistan - Afghanistan's president has ordered an investigation into allegations that missiles from U.S. helicopters struck civilians, though the Ministry of Defense said Sunday that the attack killed or wounded 20 militants


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2008)

I think this puppet is full of holes and is a little warn out; time for a new one......


----------

